# Rock bass and green sunfish in a 55 gallon?!



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

So lately I am realizing that I LOVE native fish. Sunnies are beautiful and have tons of personality. Also I'm loving bass a lot too. I currently have 3 largemouth bass fingerlings in my 55. I want to keep them but I don't have a proper tank setup so I'm going to have to set them free. But since I love bass so much I was thinking of getting a rock bass and keep it with a green and/or pumpkinseed sunfish in a 55 gallon. But would that be good enough? I realize all these fish get big but I don't know. Some people get away with some crazy stuff. What do you guys think?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

For the best advise go to jonahsaquarium.com That is where I send my customers to get natives and ask questions. Drop them an email or call them and I'm sure they will lend you a hand. Please let them know craig's tropicals recommended them. Before you ask, NO I don't get anything for sending you there. They know natives and that is all they do.

P.M. me and let me know if they were helpful. Good luck!


----------

